# Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?



## elementz (19. September 2019)

*Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Hey

nutze einen Clevo mit Dekstop CPU ( i5 9600k ).
Kann im Control Center die Lüftergeschwindigkeit anpassen.
Entweder MAX oder auf Auto mit Offset ( in Prozent + Geschwindigkeit )  Also stelle ich dort 10 Prozent ein und er dreht Auto auf 80 % dreht er so auf 90%.

Schadet es wenn die Lüfter während des Spielens auf 90 oder gar 100 Prozent aufdrehen?
Geht auf die Haltbarkeit aber wie stark merkt man so etwas?

Oder ist das zu vernachlässigen?

Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle da ich eh nur mit Headset spiele.


----------



## julian35152 (19. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Ich würde jetzt sagen das es total zum vernachlässigen ist.
Höherer verschleiß ja. aber bevor ein lüfter schrott geht, gibt was anderes auf!

 (Meine erfahrung)


----------



## KrHome (19. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Das kommt auf die Maximaldrehzahl an. Einen Gehäuse Lüfter, der bei 1500 Umdrehungen dicht macht, juckt die Maximaldrehzahl wenig. 

Wenn wir hier aber von Lüftern reden, die auf 5000 Umdrehungen und mehr gehen, dann erhöht das natürlich deutlich den Verschleiß. Das Lager ist so dauerhaft starken Belastungen (mechanisch und thermisch) ausgesetzt.


----------



## eisenhardt (19. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Das kann so ein Lüfter schon ab normalerweise keine sorge.
um welchen Lüfter handelt es sich den genau ?


----------



## elementz (19. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Um die Lüfter für CPU + GPU meines Clevo Gaming Laptops:
Welche das nun genau sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Ohne die Option den Lüfter mit +10% zu boosten rennt er ca auf 80% Fanspeed beim Spielen.
Mit Boost auf ca 90%.
Die 10 Prozent Fanspeed machen aber rund 7-8 Grad aus.

Ohne läuft er auf ca 90 grad ( i5 9600k Dekstop CPU ):
Andernfalls bleibt er bei ca 83.


----------



## airXgamer (20. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

83 klingt besser als 90, ich würde den Lüfter weiter quälen.

Bei mir lag noch kein Notebook mit total defektem Lüfter auf dem Tisch, meist fangen die irgendwann an mit den Lagern zu rattern - und auch das erst, wenn die erste Portion Kühlpaste schon länger den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

allgemein würde ich sagen   ,  schaden tun Lüfter niemand auch nicht bei vollen Touren wenn du es nicht übertreibst  ^^   .  Paar Insekten oder Spinnentieren könnten dran glauben  aber ansonsten  fällt mir jetzt nix ein .

Glaube das wäre dann unter Collateralschaden zu verbuchen .


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. September 2019)

*AW: Lüfter auf vollen Touren schädlich?*

Ich drösel dir das mal ein bisschen rein theoretisch auf aber eins vorweg: Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken, macht nichts nennenswertes aus. 

Also: Ein Lüfter kann nur an den Punkten Lager, Elektronik (Drähte, Magnete,...) und Gehäuse/Schaufeln kaputtgehen bzw. verschleißen.
Die "harten" Gehäuse- und Schaufelteile haben quasi keinen Verscheliß außer dass sie nach Jahrzehnten spröde werden und brechen was aber unabhängig von der Arbeitsweise ist.
Das Lager ist normalerweise wie alle Lager dimensioniert über Anzahl an Umdrehungen bis die Belastungsgrenze erreicht ist (wenn dus ganz genau haben willst das steht wenn ich mich recht erinnere in der DIN ISO 281 ) - bedeutet ja, bei höheren Drehzahlen verschleißt es schneller da die angedachten Umdrehungen schneller erreicht werden.
Die Elektronik dagegen verschleißt schneller wenn der Lüfter LANGSAMER dreht da dann einerseits durch PWM-Steuerungen Spitzen entstehen können und andererseits bei geringeren Drehzahlen/Spannungen die nötigen elektrischen Ströme größer werden. Nebenbei können dir niedrigere Drehzahlen auch Lagerschäden durch resonanzen provozieren aber das ist nochmal ein anderes Thema. Und: geregelte Lüfter die ihre Drehzahl ständig ändern sind auch höher belastet da Beschleunigen des Lüfters Anlaufströme provoziert und sich das Lager mechanisch nie auf einen Standardzustand "einlaufen" kann.

All diese Dinge sind aber für die normale Praxis im PC völlig vernachlässigbar was Drehzahlen angeht. Ja, dein Lüfter wird irgendwann nach im Schnitt vielen tausenden Stunden Betrieb irgendwann kaputtgehen. Ob du den aber mit 50 oder 100% seiner Drehzahl betreibst macht dabei insofern keinen praktischen Unterschied da es dir wahrscheinlich egal ist ob er jetzt 12 oder 15 Jahre hält und wie oben beschrieben höhere Drehzahlen für manche teile sogar schonender sind als niedrigere.


----------

